
Nordstrom installs Kinect interactive window display - igriot
http://dock-of-bay.blogspot.com/2011/04/nordstrom-installs-kinect-interactive.html
======
adriand
Interesting concept, but I call BS on the cursive handwriting they showed in
the video. Practically no one writes that nice with a pen, and they've got
people writing like that with their hands in the air?

